
DARPA: Enhancing Stability Operations in Under-Governed Regions - hummel
https://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2020-01-30
======
anigbrowl
This seems like an utterly pointless project. Army field manuals already
emphasize the importance of local intelligence and the necessity to establish
a loop of collecting it, synthesizing it for decision-makers, and measuring
local reaction to subsequent decisions. There isn't a technical problem to
solve here, but a social/organizational one.

